# Trump Support Highest Among American Workers since FDR - 60%+



## JimBowie1958 (Nov 13, 2015)

SHOCK POLL: Trump Blue Collar Support highest since FDR in 1930s –...

_It may come as a surprise to many that Donald J Trump’s support from Blue Collar Americans (those involved in trades, manufacturing, industry, and labor) is the highest since any candidate since FDR in 1936 since Gallup began polling.

Trump has consistently shown his appeal to the blue collar sector of the economy, pulling ahead of even Clinton and Sanders in “rust belt” states like Michigan, Ohio, Wisconsin, Indiana, and Pennslyvania.

These states have the highest share of “Blue Collar” voters in the nation, and many of them have not voted Republican in over 20 years.

Trump’s appeal to blue collar workers is in the 60% range, higher than any candidate since Franklin Roosevelt won a massive landslide in 1936 on the support of the Blue Collar voter.
_
*Trump is pulling high among 'Republican leaning' voters but less among 'Reliable Republican voters' who voted in the previous Presidential election's primary in their state.*


----------



## Pogo (Nov 14, 2015)

FDR  ... in 1936?  You mean after he'd already been elected and spent a term doing something about the Depression --- and you want to compare that with a TV attention whore who's in not-even-an-election-year.

Yeah that'll work.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Nov 14, 2015)

Pogo said:


> FDR  ... in 1936?  You mean after he'd already been elected and spent a term doing something about the Depression --- and you want to compare that with a TV attention whore who's in not-even-an-election-year.



Yes, cretin, Trump is as popular as FDR was AFTER FDR had time to win that support after several years in office.

Try to imagine, I know it will be hard for you, but try to imagine how much support Trump could have after several years in office.


----------



## Pogo (Nov 14, 2015)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > FDR  ... in 1936?  You mean after he'd already been elected and spent a term doing something about the Depression --- and you want to compare that with a TV attention whore who's in not-even-an-election-year.
> ...



I actually have to take you by the hand and explain this?

Assessment of somebody's activity in office, when there is effectively _only_ one alternative, is a completely different thing from running around with one's combover on fire yelling "they're rapists".  You've got a blatant apples-to-oranges here.

Does bring up an interesting contrast though:

FDR:  "The only thing we have to fear is fear itself"
RUMP: "They're rapists!"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Quite the contrast indeed.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Nov 14, 2015)

Lol comparing Trump to FDR.  I'm sure conservatives love that.


----------



## Pogo (Nov 14, 2015)

TheOldSchool said:


> Lol comparing Trump to FDR.  I'm sure conservatives love that.



FDR was physically crippled; Rump, intellectually.  So yeah I can see some comparisons....

Dat's me, always trying to find common ground.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Nov 14, 2015)

Pogo said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


All that is nothing more than a quibble as Trumps support is coming at a weaker time in his campaign and with less sympathy from the media.

You are saying apples and oranges, but the only truth to that is due to the difficulties and barriers to Trump in making such a huge popularity possible are far greater than FDR faced.


----------



## blastoff (Nov 14, 2015)

I'd bet dollars to donuts lots of the blue collar folks are good Democrats.

But that's not something dimocrats want to hear about.


----------



## SAYIT (Nov 14, 2015)

JimBowie1958 said:


> SHOCK POLL: Trump Blue Collar Support highest since FDR in 1930s –...
> 
> _It may come as a surprise to many that Donald J Trump’s support from Blue Collar Americans (those involved in trades, manufacturing, industry, and labor) is the highest since any candidate since FDR in 1936 since Gallup began polling.
> 
> ...



In my experience, blue collar American workers aren't as stupid or ignorant as pompous lefties choose to believe. As taxpayers they are well aware that their hard work is taxed to pay for gov'ts wasteful and unsustainable spending, including benefits to those who game the system to qualify for them.

Their unions may be Dem supporters but individually they are likely to vote for candidates who best represent their values and America's best interest, making them as (or more) likely to vote Repub in national elections. 

Bernie Sanders, who claims to eschew PAC money, has as his largest financial supporters a list of PACs that reads like a who's-who of labor unions.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Nov 14, 2015)

Pogo said:


> FDR  ... in 1936?  You mean after he'd already been elected and spent a term doing something about the Depression --- and you want to compare that with a TV attention whore who's in not-even-an-election-year.
> 
> Yeah that'll work.


You mean when he extended the depression through socialist endeavors.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 14, 2015)

Why would this be a shock....he's about the only one standing up for them


----------



## Pogo (Nov 14, 2015)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > FDR  ... in 1936?  You mean after he'd already been elected and spent a term doing something about the Depression --- and you want to compare that with a TV attention whore who's in not-even-an-election-year.
> ...



Uh... nnnnnnnno.  I don't deal in revisionist fantasies.  Usually I'm the one shooting them down.  

No, I mean the way he was poised for a landslide after the economy collapsed and the public observed Hoover doing not much of anything, calling the shanties they were forced to live in "Hoovervilles" ----- contrasted with the way FDR got busy and put people to work, stabilized the banks, all that silly crap.

Fun fact: FDR's first mid-term election, in 1934, was the first one in the history of these two parties where the party in the White House did not lose (actually gained) ground in Congress.  To date it's happened only three times.


----------



## Pogo (Nov 14, 2015)

SAYIT said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > SHOCK POLL: Trump Blue Collar Support highest since FDR in 1930s –...
> ...



Yeah?

Link(s)?


----------



## LoneLaugher (Nov 14, 2015)

Do some people here still think Trump has a shot at being the GOP nominee?

That's awesome.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Nov 15, 2015)

Pogo said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


I don't care that he was reelected. Hell, even Obama was reelected. FDR kept the depression going. WWII got us out of it.


----------



## Pogo (Nov 15, 2015)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > RoshawnMarkwees said:
> ...



Uh.. yyeah whatever you say Sparky!  And jeepers, Hitler was a Democrat and founded the KKK, and Liberalism is Fascism!  What's more, we have always been at war with Oceania!  Top speed, comrade!


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Nov 15, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> Do some people here still think Trump has a shot at being the GOP nominee?
> 
> That's awesome.


Not nearly so awesome as a crook like Hillary being the Dimbocrap nominee.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Nov 15, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Uh.. yyeah whatever you say Sparky!  And jeepers, Hitler was a Democrat and founded the KKK, and Liberalism is Fascism!  What's more, we have always been at war with Oceania!  Top speed, comrade!



Hitler would be more welcome in the Democratic Party today than JFK would be, if Hitler merely toned down his racism a tad and made is superior race to be blacks instead of Teutonic Caucasians.  Everything else from his gun control laws, anti-semitism, opposition to free speech, his disrespect for democracy, his obsession with ecological issues and promoting the natural world over humanity, his disrespect for Christianity, all the rest of his ideas match up perfectly with the Democratic Party.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Nov 15, 2015)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Uh.. yyeah whatever you say Sparky!  And jeepers, Hitler was a Democrat and founded the KKK, and Liberalism is Fascism!  What's more, we have always been at war with Oceania!  Top speed, comrade!
> ...



There it is. I knew you'd not be able to go a weekend without saying something that is batshit crazy.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Nov 15, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


And you cant go one post without resorting to blather.

One can go down the list of values and beliefs of each, the National Socialist Party and the Democratic Party that gave us the KKK, and there is a huge match to about 90% of them, from hostility to free speech and democracy to economic socialism to the use of racial systems for political and legal proposals.

There is nothing crazy about any of that; it is simply FACT.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Nov 15, 2015)

JimBowie1958 said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...



What you say isn't accurate.  Not even close. You've made yourself out to be a victim for so long that you've lost your grip on reality. In addition, you aren't even creative in your execution. 

You are one of those guys who runs around begging for "honest, mature debate" and criticizing others for making a mockery of this place. But you are the joke. You say really crazy shit.


----------



## Correll (Nov 15, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> Do some people here still think Trump has a shot at being the GOP nominee?
> 
> That's awesome.



You are an asshole.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Nov 15, 2015)

Correll said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Do some people here still think Trump has a shot at being the GOP nominee?
> ...



What? You lob another unprovoked insult? That's so unlike you. Is everything OK? Are you feeling stressed out?


----------



## Correll (Nov 15, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



You are being an asshole. SO, why complain that I pointed it out?

YOu don't like it? Stop being an asshole.

It is completely reasonable at this point to consider Trump a serious contender.


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Nov 15, 2015)

JimBowie1958 said:


> SHOCK POLL: Trump Blue Collar Support highest since FDR in 1930s –...
> 
> _It may come as a surprise to many that Donald J Trump’s support from Blue Collar Americans (those involved in trades, manufacturing, industry, and labor) is the highest since any candidate since FDR in 1936 since Gallup began polling.
> 
> ...


American men are tired of Obama's lack of leadership.  He governs like a sissy, even wearing housewife jeans.  Men want Alphas in charge, not Zetas.


----------



## Slyhunter (Nov 15, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> Do some people here still think Trump has a shot at being the GOP nominee?
> 
> That's awesome.


Trump's not only going to be the Nominee, he's also going to be the next President. I will vote Trump regardless of what party he heads.


----------



## Correll (Nov 15, 2015)

Slyhunter said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Do some people here still think Trump has a shot at being the GOP nominee?
> ...





He was implicitly insulting anyone who thinks Trump is going to be the nominee. And fairly harshly.

Then, since he didn't explicitly insult anyone, he dishonestly plays the innocent victim when I insult him back.

Libs: All the intellectual honesty of a crack whore.


----------



## Liminal (Nov 15, 2015)

JimBowie1958 said:


> SHOCK POLL: Trump Blue Collar Support highest since FDR in 1930s –...
> 
> _It may come as a surprise to many that Donald J Trump’s support from Blue Collar Americans (those involved in trades, manufacturing, industry, and labor) is the highest since any candidate since FDR in 1936 since Gallup began polling.
> 
> ...


The terrorist attack in Paris shows that the world is too dangerous to have a light weight like Trump in charge.


----------



## Correll (Nov 15, 2015)

Liminal said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > SHOCK POLL: Trump Blue Collar Support highest since FDR in 1930s –...
> ...



No, instead you want libs who support open borders so outsiders can come and kill us when we go out the club. 

Very weighty.


----------



## Liminal (Nov 15, 2015)

Correll said:


> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...


Trump is apparently just smart enough to exploit a constituency of dummies.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Nov 15, 2015)

Correll said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



How serious? Are you willing to wager your USMB life on it? 

By the way.....are you a white supremacist?


----------



## LoneLaugher (Nov 15, 2015)

Correll said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



My intellectual honesty forces me to mock anyone who supports Donald Trump for POTUS. It's a natural instinct. 

There is no way.....not in any world....where Trump becomes Presisdent of he United States. If yo think he's a serious contender for the office....you have the political savvy of a fourth grader. Own it


----------



## Correll (Nov 15, 2015)

Liminal said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Liminal said:
> ...




Only a self deluded fool would think that Trump isn't brilliant.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Nov 15, 2015)

Correll said:


> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



You think he is brilliant? That's cool. I respect his intelligence. Where do you rank him....intellect-wise....among the current candidates for POTUS?


----------



## Correll (Nov 15, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...






Wager? Fuck off, asshole. I am not a Trump partisan predicting certain victory. I was just correctly pointing out that you are an asshole for pretending that it is unreasonable to think that Trump is the likely nominee.

NOt that that is the only reason you are an asshole. It is the general trend of all you behavior.

But JUST NOW, you were being an asshole by that specific  behavior.

I'm sure is a few minutes you will be being an asshole in another fashion, and then a few minutes later still another, and so on until you go to sleep tonight.

I will be generous and assume that you stop behaving like an asshole while you are asleep.

Asshole.

This is for you.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Nov 15, 2015)

Correll said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



I've already told you many times that I am an asshole. I fully admit it. Now...will you admit that you are a white supremacist? Set yourself free!

And.....Trump won't be the nominee. He won't win Iowa and he won't win NH.


----------



## Correll (Nov 15, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Slyhunter said:
> ...




Please. You're a member of the Clown Posse.

For you to claim to have any intellectual honesty makes it impossible for me to describe how hypocritical and dishonest you are being.

THere are limits to the English language and you are surpassed them.

Donald Trump is a serious contender. The GOP voters are tired of the Establishment and are in rebellion. 

Hillary is simply unlikable, and Sanders is too far left.


----------



## Correll (Nov 15, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Liminal said:
> ...



Don't really care about ranking people by intellect. HIs anti-immigration and anti-Free Trade policies are what have attracted me.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Nov 15, 2015)

Correll said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



I am a member of no posse. You continuously make unfounded accusations. Do you realize that?


----------



## LoneLaugher (Nov 15, 2015)

Correll said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



You're no fun. I was hoping we could discuss our perceptions of the intellect of each of the candidates. Yiu piqued my interest by calling Trump "brilliant". That's a high bar. I was curious to learn if you thought any of the contenders were his intellectual superior? Carson, maybe? Cruz?


----------



## Correll (Nov 15, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...




You are an asshole. I have repeatedly answered your pretend drive by question many times. It is dishonest of you to pretend that I have not.

Which validates my accusation of you having no intellectual honesty, and undermines your claim that you are motivate by intellectual honesty. 

Trump might not win Iowa, or maybe even NH, but he'll do well enough to survive to Super Tuesday. 

IMO.


----------



## Correll (Nov 15, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...




Your avatar and your behavior shows otherwise, you lying piece of shit.

For you to claim to have any intellectual honesty makes it impossible for me to describe how hypocritical and dishonest you are being.

THere are limits to the English language and you are surpassed them.

Donald Trump is a serious contender. The GOP voters are tired of the Establishment and are in rebellion.

Hillary is simply unlikable, and Sanders is too far left.


----------



## Correll (Nov 15, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



I got over judging people by their intelligence long ago. 

You are on the one that brought up his intelligence, I just was pointing out how stupid your opinion was.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Nov 15, 2015)

Correll said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



You have never...to my knowledge.....answered my question. Why lie?


----------



## LoneLaugher (Nov 15, 2015)

Correll said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



I brought up his intelligence? I don't recall doing that.


----------



## Correll (Nov 15, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



Fuck you Liar.


----------



## Correll (Nov 15, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...




Your words, lying asshole.

"Trump is apparently just smart enough to exploit a constituency of dummies."


----------



## LoneLaugher (Nov 15, 2015)

Correll said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Nope. Not my words.

Are you always this confused? Maybe that's why you are so hostile towards me. You think I'm someone else.

Now....just for me.....please answer the question. It's a simple yes or no answer. Are........you.......a........white.......supremacist?


----------



## Correll (Nov 15, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



Fine. Limial brought it up.

And I have repeatedly explained why your "question" is not an yes or no answer.

So fuck off you asshole.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Nov 15, 2015)

Correll said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Tsk.....tsk....tsk.  Such hostility. 

It is absolutely a yes or no question. You have refused to answer it because you are somehow offended by the question. You think it isn't a fair question for me to ask. 

I assure you....I originally asked that question because I wanted to know if you would identify yourself as a white supremacist. I had.....and have....my suspicions. But....I wanted to give you the benefit of the doubt. 

The steadfast way that you have avoided answering it has me thinking my suspicion may be accurate. So....do me a solid........just answer the question.


----------



## Correll (Nov 15, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...




Fuck you clown.

You asked as you libs do so much, as nothing more than a smear attack.

So fuck you again.

The OP is about the very high level of support Trump is receiving from Blue Collar Workers in America.

Do you have anything to say about that or are you just here to be a dick?

Rhetorical question. I know the answer.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Nov 15, 2015)

Correll said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Awwwwwwwww. Don't cry, sweetie. I wouldn't want to hurt your feelings. 

Trump has support from people who have been led to believe that they are victims of Mexican immigrants stealing their jobs and making them lose their culture.  It is safe to assume that most of these people are, in fact, blue collar workers. 

Unfortunately for him......there aren't enough people who feel like victims for him to win the nomination. So sad. 

Feel better, sweet cheeks?


----------



## Correll (Nov 15, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...





Oh, so now you're ready to discuss policy?

Maybe not. You libs have been importing shitty Third World voters at a high rate for a long time. It might be that BLue Collar American workers don't get to decide elections anymore.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Nov 15, 2015)

Correll said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



What do you mean by importing third world voters? Please explain.


----------



## tigerred59 (Nov 15, 2015)

*Nevada unions to Trump: pay your hotel’s workers fair wages*

*Donald Trump's companies sought visas to import at least 1,100 workers

Pay and pride clash for Latino workers at Trump golf course

LOLOLOLOL...Trump is a businessman and if you suckers believe this man is gonna fuck with a formula of low wages and huge profits for himself and his buddies, keep dreaming you dumb shit for brains fucks LOLOLOLO

*


----------



## Correll (Nov 15, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...




Poor underskilled immigrants from shitty Third World countries, who's need of social services and crappy Third World cultures, make them democratic block voters.

It might very well be that the Balance of Power is in their hands, at this point, in which case it's all over for America.

I am admitting that you might have a point. High Support among Blue Collar Workers, once the bedrock of America may not be enough to win the Presidency for Trump.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Nov 15, 2015)

Correll said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...




Legal immigrants who vote are generally blue collar Americans citizens.  

Illegal immigrants don't vote. 

You have a problem with blue collar American citizens who vote in their best interests? 

That would be strange.


----------



## Correll (Nov 15, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...




1. You claim that legal immigrants who vote are generally blue collar workers. Link?

2. NOt talking of illegal.s

3. I like the OP, and am glad to see Blue Collar Workers voting in their best interests, ie for Trump. If there is a conflict between the linked article that shows Blue Collar Support for Trump and your assumption that immigrants are Blue Collar, that would be on your to explain.

4. Fuck off, dishonest asshole.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Nov 15, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> What you say isn't accurate.  Not even close. You've made yourself out to be a victim for so long that you've lost your grip on reality. In addition, you aren't even creative in your execution.
> 
> You are one of those guys who runs around begging for "honest, mature debate" and criticizing others for making a mockery of this place. But you are the joke. You say really crazy shit.


Everything from Hitler's gun control laws, anti-semitism, opposition to free speech, his disrespect for democracy, his obsession with ecological issues and promoting the natural world over humanity, his disrespect for Christianity, all the rest of his ideas match up perfectly with the Democratic Party


----------



## LoneLaugher (Nov 15, 2015)

Correll said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



I'm so pleased that you were not suggesting that those immigrants who tend to vote for Democratic candidates are somehow voting illegally. That's a very nuanced position that you have staked. Well done. 

Now.....what is behind your contention that immigrants are making it difficult for a guy like Trump to find his way to the WH? Is it something nefarious......or are you.....like me.....of the opinion that these citizens are informed voters who know where their vote ought to be cast in order to have their interests met?


----------



## LoneLaugher (Nov 15, 2015)

JimBowie1958 said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > What you say isn't accurate.  Not even close. You've made yourself out to be a victim for so long that you've lost your grip on reality. In addition, you aren't even creative in your execution.
> ...



Still here, nutbag? How fun!


----------



## Correll (Nov 15, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...




Yes. Nefarious. The dems have crafted immigration policy to import poor, uneducated, unskilled Third World voters with crappy Third World politics and cultures that make them natural Democrats, to the detriment of America as a whole and Blue Collar Workers specifically as per the OP.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Nov 15, 2015)

Correll said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Are these new citizens generally employed?


----------



## Correll (Nov 15, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



Don't know, don't care. Why do you ask?


----------



## my2¢ (Nov 15, 2015)

I believe Trump plays better to the tool-and-die workers than he does to free trade Republicans.  Too bad he's running as a Republican, he is somebody the working class Democrats have needed for years to get that party out of the hands of radicals.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Nov 15, 2015)

Correll said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



I think you know. They are working.....blue collar jobs.

Another question. What states are these new citizens residing in? Do you know?


----------



## LoneLaugher (Nov 15, 2015)

my2¢ said:


> I believe Trump plays better to the tool-and-die workers than he does to free trade Republicans.  Too bad he's running as a Republican, he is somebody the working class Democrats have needed for years to get that party out of the hands of radicals.



Nobody needs a guy like Trump to get anything.


----------



## Correll (Nov 15, 2015)

my2¢ said:


> I believe Trump plays better to the tool-and-die workers than he does to free trade Republicans.  Too bad he's running as a Republican, he is somebody the working class Democrats have needed for years to get that party out of the hands of radicals.



Trump plays better to tool and die workers of BOTHH parties than to Free Traders of both parties.

Which makes sense. Free Traders are ideologs who have not adjusted their Theory to account for new data for the last 40 years.

Actual workers are tired of being the world's bitch when it comes to trade and jobs.


----------



## Correll (Nov 15, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



I don't know that. I think they are spread all over the economy, blue collar, service, unemployed, government, ect.

Sure. All over.

Why do you ask?


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Nov 15, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> Still here, nutbag? How fun!


roflmao, you are an ideological zombie; still yapping your jaws. but completely dead and rotting, but dont know it.


----------



## charwin95 (Nov 15, 2015)

Liminal said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > SHOCK POLL: Trump Blue Collar Support highest since FDR in 1930s –...
> ...



Trump doesn't even qualified to be considered as lightweight. More of an amateur before becoming a lightweight.


----------



## charwin95 (Nov 15, 2015)

Correll said:


> my2¢ said:
> 
> 
> > I believe Trump plays better to the tool-and-die workers than he does to free trade Republicans.  Too bad he's running as a Republican, he is somebody the working class Democrats have needed for years to get that party out of the hands of radicals.
> ...



What does Trump know about trades? All he is bullshitting is what people wants to hear. So far he has not given any specifics how to accomplish his immigration policy. He has not given anything about getting the jobs back to America. But stupid Americans love to hear that crap.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Nov 15, 2015)

charwin95 said:


> Trump doesn't even qualified to be considered as lightweight. More of an amateur before becoming a lightweight.


Meh, but at least he can compose a coherent sentence, unlike you, twit.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Nov 15, 2015)

charwin95 said:


> What does Trump know about trades? All he is bullshitting is what people wants to hear. So far he has not given any specifics how to accomplish his immigration policy. He has not given anything about getting the jobs back to America. But stupid Americans love to hear that crap.



Lol, Trump is probably the most successful real estate tycoon in the world, and this idiot cant grasp what Trump understands about 'trades'!

roflmao


----------



## EverCurious (Nov 16, 2015)

There are a lot of us who don't give a rats ass about the black and white, left or right political swing.  We don't vote political party, we vote for those who argue things we believe in.

As a capitalist, like a lot of blue collar workers are, I know that Trump does have the knowledge to run the US government like a successful business; which has a strong potential to rectify the financial damages wrecked by greed, corruption, and well meaning socialist agenda without a plan.  Frankly Dem's should be looking at Trump as a possible ally rather than an enemy, and I'd not be surprised to see a change in that opinion should he become president, because while he does have a firm hand, he, like /most/ employers, is not a heartless fuck with no compassion for his workers.  Part of running a business hinges on a kind of fairness and balance that a lot of folks will never understand because they are inherently selfish and can't see past their own envies.  A business owner cannot afford to be selfish and envious, doing so red lines profit potential. 

I'm undecided as of yet, but Trump has a lot of appeal.  I hope he is holding back details until the real battle so as not to give his competitors a chance to pre-form arguments.  It's a fairly common tactic for business, catch them by surprise so they don't have time to react and recover lost profit potentials.  I'll be quite disappointed if he /.doesn't/ come out with details in the real fight, that will lose my vote.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Nov 16, 2015)

JimBowie1958 said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Still here, nutbag? How fun!
> ...



Of course. You are the sane one. Everyone knows it.


----------



## Correll (Nov 16, 2015)

charwin95 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > my2¢ said:
> ...




I don't care about specifics. It is rare that candidates get to implement their exact promises.

I'm more concerned about general policy direction.

Trump has taken the lead with Anti-Immigration and Anti-Free Trade.

IMO, that is exactly what American needs.

So, you're the stupid one, poopy head.


----------



## Slyhunter (Nov 16, 2015)

charwin95 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > my2¢ said:
> ...


Read his book and be ignorant no longer.
http://www.amazon.com/Crippled-Amer...how+to+make+america+great+again&tag=ff0d01-20


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Nov 16, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> Of course. You are the sane one. Everyone knows it.


Yes, I think people have the right to defend themselves against violence, and that makes me the sane one, and you, once again, the ideological moron.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Nov 16, 2015)

EverCurious said:


> There are a lot of us who don't give a rats ass about the black and white, left or right political swing.  We don't vote political party, we vote for those who argue things we believe in.
> 
> As a capitalist, like a lot of blue collar workers are, I know that Trump does have the knowledge to run the US government like a successful business; which has a strong potential to rectify the financial damages wrecked by greed, corruption, and well meaning socialist agenda without a plan.  Frankly Dem's should be looking at Trump as a possible ally rather than an enemy, and I'd not be surprised to see a change in that opinion should he become president, because while he does have a firm hand, he, like /most/ employers, is not a heartless fuck with no compassion for his workers.  Part of running a business hinges on a kind of fairness and balance that a lot of folks will never understand because they are inherently selfish and can't see past their own envies.  A business owner cannot afford to be selfish and envious, doing so red lines profit potential.
> 
> I'm undecided as of yet, but Trump has a lot of appeal.  I hope he is holding back details until the real battle so as not to give his competitors a chance to pre-form arguments.  It's a fairly common tactic for business, catch them by surprise so they don't have time to react and recover lost profit potentials.  I'll be quite disappointed if he /.doesn't/ come out with details in the real fight, that will lose my vote.


My last remaining doubt about Trump is his lack of political 'sausage making' experience. It takes finesse and skill, but he has done similar types of deals, so I dont think it that much of a major weakness. 

The lack of political experience has so much more in its favor that the small doubts on sausage making rates very low.


----------



## EverCurious (Nov 16, 2015)

Ever worked corporate?  He's got some "political" experience heh


----------



## rdean (Nov 16, 2015)

SAYIT said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > SHOCK POLL: Trump Blue Collar Support highest since FDR in 1930s –...
> ...


I once saw an auto worker being interviewed.  He said he wanted to thank Obama for saving the auto industry,  so he could keep his job and keep his daughter in college.  He said he wanted to thank Obama because he still had his home.  When asked if he was going to vote for Obama, he said as much as he wanted to, he just couldn't vote for a black guy.


----------



## Correll (Nov 16, 2015)

JimBowie1958 said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Of course. You are the sane one. Everyone knows it.
> ...



Again? Are you implying that he stopped at some point?

Or are you just giving him the benefit of a doubt for when he is asleep?


----------



## Correll (Nov 16, 2015)

rdean said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...




That is really hard to believe.

Polls and elections have demonstrated that nearly everyone in America has been prepared to vote for some black guy (add Obama and Powell numbers together).


----------



## Liminal (Nov 16, 2015)

charwin95 said:


> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...


You have wonder what kind of people would find Trump compelling.    Why would anyone listen to a man who spends so much time yammering like a twelve year old girl about his social media disputes?


----------



## Correll (Nov 16, 2015)

Liminal said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Liminal said:
> ...



Interesting. Does character suddenly matter?

Lets try a game.

Time Warp.

"Why would anyone listen to a man who spends so much time diddling interns young enough to be his daughter?"

AND in my opinion talking about social media is less of a character flaw that being a sexual predator.

You did vote for Bill both times, right?


----------



## koshergrl (Nov 16, 2015)

Liminal said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Liminal said:
> ...


 
Oh, did you miss the part where it said working class Americans, not entitlement illiterates (aka "democrats") support him?

You must be one of the entitlement illiterates, if you missed it.


----------



## koshergrl (Nov 16, 2015)

rdean said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...


 You're such an inveterate liar, lol.


----------



## Liminal (Nov 16, 2015)

Correll said:


> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


Character? How would you know the character of any politician?  I'm talking about Trump's personality and level of maturity.    He talks like a petulant little girl.


----------



## SAYIT (Nov 16, 2015)

rdean said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...



Which adds validity to the point that some normally Dem supporters - for whatever reason - won't vote for a black (or female) candidate, even if they like them and while I do suspect some of Trump's blue collar support is from those who won't vote black (or female), much of it is from hard-working Americans who actually like Trump.

Clearly Obama enjoyed the support of nearly all black voters - some or many of whom voted race - and a boatload of white voters who did not see his race a factor.

The point remains that some traditionally Dem voters will vote Repub or just sit out the election.


----------



## Liminal (Nov 16, 2015)

koshergrl said:


> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


You're probably just about as smart as you sound....which explains your fawning admiration for Trump.


----------



## Correll (Nov 16, 2015)

Liminal said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Liminal said:
> ...



Bullshit. 

You don't give a damn about that. 

You're just throwing whatever shit you can against the wall and hoping something sticks.

Trump is doing a great job of campaigning. If he thinks that social media is important than he is probably right.

You lefties love it when Republicans "take the High ROad" so you can get down in the gutter and have play as dirty as you like without getting any return fire.

Stop lying.


----------



## Correll (Nov 16, 2015)

Liminal said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Liminal said:
> ...




More bullshit.

She made a better point than any of the lies you've been trying to run past us.

That you are so desperate to smear Trump is a sign of how good of a choice for America he must be.


----------



## Liminal (Nov 16, 2015)

Correll said:


> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


You provide a fine example of the basic superficial stupidity of your average Trump follower.


----------



## Liminal (Nov 16, 2015)

Correll said:


> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...


No one has to smear Trump, he does that all by himself.


----------



## koshergrl (Nov 16, 2015)

Liminal said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Liminal said:
> ...


 
You're one of those posters that one doesn't miss when one puts you on ignore. The conversation carries on without a gap or hitch.


----------



## Pogo (Nov 16, 2015)

Liminal said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Liminal said:
> ...



His speeches consist of a unique self-smearing pap.


----------



## Liminal (Nov 16, 2015)

koshergrl said:


> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Maybe you could childishly bitch about it on social media like Donald Trump.


----------



## Liminal (Nov 16, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


His speeches all appeal to the lowest common denominators.


----------



## Correll (Nov 16, 2015)

Liminal said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Liminal said:
> ...



More bullshit.

All you've got is bullshit.

Why don't you tell us what you consider Trump's dumbest policy?


----------



## Pogo (Nov 16, 2015)

Correll said:


> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Rump has "policies"?  Have yet to hear one beyond calling people "rapists".

But when somebody gets down to nuts and bolts to ask that question, he's going down like an Atlantic City casino.


----------



## Correll (Nov 16, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Liminal said:
> ...




EVERYONE NOTICED, that you couldn't answer the question.

And making fun of someone's name is not really a substitute for an actual point.

NOt that any lib is ever going to understand that.

Are you honest enough to admit that the part you really hate about Trump is that he has no fear of Political Correctness?


----------



## Liminal (Nov 16, 2015)

Correll said:


> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


You seem confused.  Vague bombastic rhetoric is nothing like policy.


----------



## koshergrl (Nov 16, 2015)

Liminal said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Liminal said:
> ...


Anti AmeriAn, pro terrorists all think people who value freedom and indeed poo evidence are the 'lowest common denominator'. They despise those people almost as much as they despise anybody who can succeed without entitlement programs.


----------



## jillian (Nov 16, 2015)

JimBowie1958 said:


> SHOCK POLL: Trump Blue Collar Support highest since FDR in 1930s –...
> 
> _It may come as a surprise to many that Donald J Trump’s support from Blue Collar Americans (those involved in trades, manufacturing, industry, and labor) is the highest since any candidate since FDR in 1936 since Gallup began polling.
> 
> ...



you mean among uneducated old white men?

yep.


----------



## koshergrl (Nov 16, 2015)

Methinks Lim is an ssi bAby


----------



## Liminal (Nov 16, 2015)

koshergrl said:


> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


It's people like you who think like terrorists.  You are just the flip side of the same brain locked coin of simple minded idiocy.  Right and wrong, black and white, us and them, that's far as your alleged thinking will ever take you.


----------



## Correll (Nov 16, 2015)

Liminal said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Liminal said:
> ...





Everyone noticed that you could not answer the question.

All you've got is bullshit and personal attacks.

What is it really about Trump that bothers you? Simply  that he is not afraid of Political Correctness?


----------



## Correll (Nov 16, 2015)

jillian said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > SHOCK POLL: Trump Blue Collar Support highest since FDR in 1930s –...
> ...



Wow. 

What do you base that unprovoked insult on, you POS?


----------



## Correll (Nov 16, 2015)

Liminal said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Liminal said:
> ...



Moronic nonsense.


----------



## Pogo (Nov 16, 2015)

Correll said:


> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Your question was about "policy".  That being unavailable, you've deflected your own quesstion to emotion.
-- which is entirely what Rump is about.  That and unbridled egomania, something only authoritarian sycophants can respect.


----------



## jillian (Nov 16, 2015)

Correll said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...



the majority of GOP voters are old white males.

the percentage of GOP voters who are attracted to trump are angry disaffected white males.


----------



## koshergrl (Nov 16, 2015)

Liminal said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Liminal said:
> ...


You are the terrorist.ssi freaks dont understand concepts like freedom, liberty or honor. You think freedom mms means permission to victimize, and liberty means nobody pays for anything, including consequences for criminality. Cuz if you're free, that means free of judgement. Liberty means no jail! At least not for criminals. You'd happily slaughter and imprison American Christians, though.


----------



## Correll (Nov 16, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Liminal said:
> ...




Blah, blah, blah. All you have is spin and lies.

Trump has policies. It is only "unavailable" because you won't back up your anti-Trump hysteria with any real reasons.

What is it really about Trump that bothers you? Simply  that he is not afraid of Political Correctness?


----------



## Pogo (Nov 16, 2015)

Correll said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Funny no one can name any.  
Other than declaring bankruptcy, which is, shall we say, informative for a blowhard pretending to run for President.


----------



## Liminal (Nov 16, 2015)

koshergrl said:


> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...


Slaughter Christians?  That wouldn't be Kosher.


----------



## Correll (Nov 16, 2015)

jillian said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...




LInk.

Hint: You won't be able to support the nonsense you just posted.


----------



## Liminal (Nov 16, 2015)

Correll said:


> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


When you ask a question that matters I'll be sure to answer it.


----------



## Correll (Nov 16, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...




Err, no, it's pretty pathetic that you two libs can be so anti-Trump and not even be able to give a policy of his you disagree with.

NOt funny at all.

Your lack of understanding of the business world is noted.


----------



## Pogo (Nov 16, 2015)

Correll said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Tellya what -- the day he actually _articulates _one I'll just rush right back here to opine on it.  If that ever happens, which I doubt.


----------



## Correll (Nov 16, 2015)

Liminal said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Liminal said:
> ...




I asked you about which of Trumps policies you were most against, to shed light on why you are so hysterically anti-Trump.

Asking about the policies of Presidential Candidates is completely reasonable.

Libs. All the intellectual honesty of a crack whore.

(no offense meant)


----------



## Pogo (Nov 16, 2015)

Correll said:


> Asking about the policies of Presidential Candidates is completely reasonable.



It is indeed.

So why doesn't anyone ask Rump to describe one?  And how do mumbling drones decide to support him in lieu of any?




Correll said:


> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Which of the new Studebakers do you like?

What?  No answer?

All the intellectual honesty of a crack whore.

Dismissed.


----------



## koshergrl (Nov 16, 2015)

Correll said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Progressive douchebags can't handle the truth and men who haven't been thoroughly immasculated scare the shit out of them.


----------



## EverCurious (Nov 16, 2015)

Has it ever occurred to idk look at a presidential candidate's webpage for their policies?  JS

DONALD J. TRUMP POSITIONS

How about this one:

"The Second Amendment to our Constitution is clear. The right of the people to keep and bear Arms shall not be infringed upon. Period.

The Second Amendment guarantees a fundamental right that belongs to all law-abiding Americans. The Constitution doesn’t create that right – it ensures that the government can’t take it away. Our Founding Fathers knew, and our Supreme Court has upheld, that the Second Amendment’s purpose is to guarantee our right to defend ourselves and our families. This is about self-defense, plain and simple.

It’s been said that the Second Amendment is America’s first freedom. That’s because the Right to Keep and Bear Arms protects all our other rights. We are the only country in the world that has a Second Amendment. Protecting that freedom is imperative. Here’s how we will do that:

*Enforce The Laws On The Books*

We need to get serious about prosecuting violent criminals. The Obama administration’s record on that is abysmal. Violent crime in cities like Baltimore, Chicago and many others is out of control. Drug dealers and gang members are given a slap on the wrist and turned loose on the street. This needs to stop. 

Several years ago there was a tremendous program in Richmond, Virginia called Project Exile. It said that if a violent felon uses a gun to commit a crime, you will be prosecuted in federal court and go to prison for five years – no parole or early release. Obama’s former Attorney General, Eric Holder, called that a “cookie cutter” program. That’s ridiculous. I call that program a success. Murders committed with guns in Richmond decreased by over 60% when Project Exile was in place – in the first two years of the program alone, 350 armed felons were taken off the street."  (continues on site linked above)


----------



## Correll (Nov 16, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Wow. Pretty embarrassing to be found out to be completely ignorant of a politician you are attacking.


Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



No, it's not funny.

It's pretty sad that two people who are so anti-trump can't name any.

I note that you didn't make the obvious challenge to me of demanding that I name what I consider the smartest Trump policy.

Probably because you are afraid I would come up with something that would make you look like a fool for A. not knowing about it, or B. being against it.


----------



## Correll (Nov 16, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Try to be less dishonest.

We've established that you hatred of Trump is not based on any policy , because you are ignorant of his policy positions.

So, what is it really? And don't even try whining about Character or maturity.


----------



## Correll (Nov 16, 2015)

koshergrl said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...




That sounds about right.

It certainly makes more sense than the nonsense they have been pushing.


----------



## Correll (Nov 16, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Asking about the policies of Presidential Candidates is completely reasonable.
> ...




Your ignorance is making you look the fool.


----------



## Slyhunter (Nov 16, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Liminal said:
> ...


Broken record - Read his damn book. He spells out everything in it. Crippled America. A lousy 13 bucks. You want to know what his policies are read the damn book. I already spelled them out for one poster on here and I'm not doing it again. I'm sick and tired of you idiots purposely reveling in your ignorance.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Nov 16, 2015)

Pogo said:


> So why doesn't anyone ask Rump to describe one?  And how do mumbling drones decide to support him in lieu of any?


Trump has released plenty of policy statements and entire books over the years.

No one here nor Trump is responsible for making stupid ignorant whores like you read anything.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Nov 16, 2015)

Correll said:


> Wow. Pretty embarrassing to be found out to be completely ignorant of a politician you are attacking.



Not for pogo; he is pretty much inured to being embarrassed any more, kind of like a crack whore that works every street corner they can find just to get one more high.


----------



## Liminal (Nov 16, 2015)

Correll said:


> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Who could possibly take offense at that from someone like you?  After all, you're a Trump follower, so the standards of decorum are much lower than they are for people of normal intelligence.


----------



## Pogo (Nov 16, 2015)

Correll said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



I have never heard Rump articulate any policy about anything.  And I haven't seen you articulate one either.
What I HAVE seen and heard is an egomaniac attention whore spewing a constant bloviation of rah-rah emotive and divisive bullshit.  That right there tells me what his agenda is, and there's not a single element in any of that that is attractive at all in any way. 

But it's revealing that there are those who are swayed by such empty rhetoric.


----------



## koshergrl (Nov 16, 2015)

Slyhunter said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


 

Hear hear.

What I particularly love is when they blame you for their own ignorance or unwillingness to acknowledge facts.

That's when they start calling YOU stupid, and pretending that facts aren't facts if this outlet or that outlet reports on them.


----------



## koshergrl (Nov 16, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


 
See this is a perfect example. He's claiming that Trump has never stated a policy of any kind, on anything. He's been provided with quotes, and books, by Trump..yet he continues to deny that Trump has ever suggested any policy anywhere.

And then on the end, he states that anybody who agrees with the policies he states Trump has never suggested, is stooped.

It's a perfect storm of idiocy.


----------



## Pogo (Nov 16, 2015)

koshergrl said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



If there are no policies ----- then how can anyone "agree" or "disagree" with what does not exist?  Let alone be "stooped", whatever the fuck that means?

See why you can't put words in my mouth?

And no, I'm not about to go put even more money in the egomaniac's pocket buying his self-serving "book".  I like my books to be things I can learn from.


----------



## Slyhunter (Nov 16, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


Seal and control the borders. A country without a controlled border isn't a country.

Deport illegal aliens. 

import immigrants who will add jobs to our country, not compete with our poor for the few jobs there are.

Maintain and keep the promise that SS will be there for us when we retire.

Repatriation holiday so as to get companies who made money in other countries and storing that money in those other country to bring their money here. They won't do it now because they would have to pay 30% tax on that money. Trump would cap it at 10% making it more likely and more viable for the companies to transfer the funds back to America where we can tax it. 30% of 0 is 0.

Guarantee that everybody who makes less than 30k a year pays 0 in taxes.

Streamline the tax structure, get rid of loopholes and most tax write offs creating a two tier tax system for those who make more than 30k in a year.

Invest in our military to insure that it can handle our defense. Only use our military when our interests requires it. When using our military only using it as an army that kills the enemy and not as a police force. When using it to free a country from it's totalitarian controllers ensure we get paid back for our efforts. 

Destroy ISIS by destroying their ability to make money. Destroy their oil fields. Destroy their ability to move money around.

And many more are written in his fucking book if you would just read the damn thing. 
http://www.amazon.com/Crippled-Amer...how+to+make+america+great+again&tag=ff0d01-20

Now stop playing ignorant and learn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pogo (Nov 16, 2015)

Slyhunter said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



I am not interested in books written by morons.

And I have more than enough to tell me he's a moron:  It started with "they're rapists".  Most recently it was this.

--- in both cases, all emotive bullshit, no substance and no acknowledgement of context.  I don't need some self-worshiping assclown in the WH who doesn't know or care about contexts or causal relationships.  Had enough of that with Dumbya.

See --- I'm just not impressed with irrational pandering.  It's amusing that some are, and it's damn scary that some of them can actually vote.

Besides all of which, the poster kept insisting on criticism of Rumpian "policies" --- without ever citing any.  That's his job to supply, not mine.


----------



## Slyhunter (Nov 16, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


Don't complain about your ignorance when it's self inflicted.


----------



## Pogo (Nov 16, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



And the hits just keep on comin'.....

Rump: Consider Closing Mosques

Not even making that up.  Don't need to.  All you gotta do to get rid of Donald Rump is (a) hand him a microphone and (b) make sure it's recording.  He does the rest.


----------



## Liminal (Nov 16, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Slyhunter said:
> ...



Trump reminds me a lot of this guy.......another well known bombastic bull shitter.


----------



## charwin95 (Nov 17, 2015)

JimBowie1958 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > What does Trump know about trades? All he is bullshitting is what people wants to hear. So far he has not given any specifics how to accomplish his immigration policy. He has not given anything about getting the jobs back to America. But stupid Americans love to hear that crap.
> ...



Sure dumbass. Did he tell you his policies about trade and immigration? Ignorant idiot like you believed him.


----------



## charwin95 (Nov 17, 2015)

Correll said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



What an idiot. Just because you love what you are hearing that doesn't mean he can deliver. And you believed that. You are stupid.


----------



## charwin95 (Nov 17, 2015)

Slyhunter said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Keep your book because I don't give a rat ass about Trump. That make America racist again.


----------



## charwin95 (Nov 17, 2015)

Correll said:


> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Dude.. What policies? Trumpo has not given any specific about any of his policy. If there is such one. Can you provide a link? Maybe I missed it.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Nov 17, 2015)

charwin95 said:


> Sure dumbass. Did he tell you his policies about trade and immigration? Ignorant idiot like you believed him.



He has told the world. How do you not know, unless of course,  its because you dont want to know because you are just an ignorant troll and a fool.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Nov 17, 2015)

charwin95 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Liminal said:
> ...




Here ya go, dumbass.

Donald Trump on the Issues


----------



## Correll (Nov 17, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Asking about the policies of Presidential Candidates is completely reasonable.
> ...



He has described them. That you missed it is a tribute to your Poor Communication Skills.

And if I had spent several pages attacking the new Studebakers, and you asked me what feature I didn't like the most, I would be able to tell you, and if I couldn't that I would realize that I was full of shit and that I should stop that.


----------



## Correll (Nov 17, 2015)

Liminal said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Liminal said:
> ...



Actually, the "no offense meant" was directed at any crack whores that might be reading. I didn't want them to be offended by my comparing you to them.

And the fact that you are completely ignorant of the policies of a politician that you hate reveal what a dishonest brain dead knee jerk partisan hack you are.


----------



## Correll (Nov 17, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...




That is because you don't question your Authority Figures. They tell you and show you the clips they want you to base your world view on and you do. Blindly.

I note you have not done the OBVIOUS debating step of counter challenging me as to which policies of his I consider the smartest.

I imagine the issues I like are the ones that are driving Trumps high support among Blue Collar Workers.


----------



## Correll (Nov 17, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Trump has put them out there. SLyhunter just summarized them for you and still you play dumb.

What kind of game are you playing?


----------



## Correll (Nov 17, 2015)

Liminal said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Blah, blah, blah.


----------



## Correll (Nov 17, 2015)

charwin95 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...




I am well aware that he might not be able to deliver. The is true of any President with almost any policy. 

I have said nothing to indicate otherwise. 

You are an asshole.


----------



## Correll (Nov 17, 2015)

charwin95 said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



Take your broken ass Race Card and shove it up you ass.


----------



## Correll (Nov 17, 2015)

charwin95 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Liminal said:
> ...




Thank you for admitting that you don't pay any attention and that your political position are not based on any information.


----------



## koshergrl (Nov 17, 2015)

charwin95 said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


Obama made America racist again. And this time, whites are the ones being strung up.


----------



## charwin95 (Nov 17, 2015)

JimBowie1958 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Sure dumbass. Did he tell you his policies about trade and immigration? Ignorant idiot like you believed him.
> ...



Jim Bowel as always you are full bowel. What did he tell the world? That he is full of bowel like you, Give me one lousy policy that Trumpo had impressed your  shit brain. I know you have nothing but bowel.


----------



## charwin95 (Nov 17, 2015)

JimBowie1958 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Only idiot like you believed that. Dude those are just list of his fantasies but he never answered any specifics of how to accomplish those fantasies. Immigration.....deport them all but no clue how to accomplish that goal. 

Paul Ryan Rejects Trump’s Plan to Deport 12 Million Illegal Immigrants


----------



## charwin95 (Nov 17, 2015)

Correll said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Dude... You are a believer of Trump that makes you an idiot.


----------



## charwin95 (Nov 17, 2015)

Correll said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Slyhunter said:
> ...



Tissue. [emoji23]


----------



## Liminal (Nov 17, 2015)

Correll said:


> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


It isn't hard to figure out why you are a Trump follower.


----------



## Liminal (Nov 17, 2015)

koshergrl said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Slyhunter said:
> ...


Don't you ever get tired of saying such incredibly stupid things all the time.


----------



## Slyhunter (Nov 17, 2015)

charwin95 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Liminal said:
> ...


That book, you don't give a rats ass about, spells out his policies. Read it.


----------



## Slyhunter (Nov 17, 2015)

JimBowie1958 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Awesome link dude.


----------



## Liminal (Nov 17, 2015)

Correll said:


> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


By far your most eloquent rebuttal.


----------



## Liminal (Nov 17, 2015)

Correll said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Slyhunter said:
> ...


How do you summarize Trump's one liners?


----------



## Liminal (Nov 17, 2015)

Correll said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Wrong again dummy.  What I hate about Trump is the ease with which he exploits the great unwashed mass of stupid people.


----------



## Pogo (Nov 17, 2015)

Slyhunter said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Fine -- why don't we put our posts into a book you have to buy too.

This one will be covered on page 831.


----------



## Pogo (Nov 17, 2015)

Liminal said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Right on.  The whole egomaniacal chin-jutting thing.  You could just dub Rump's voice over it, nobody would know the difference.


----------



## Pogo (Nov 17, 2015)

Correll said:


> He has described them. That you missed it is a tribute to your Poor Communication Skills.



If you mean characterizing Mexicans as "rapists" and "considering shutting down mosques", that's all the communication I need to hear.  See, the first thing a POTUS has to do is swear to uphold the Constitution, and he's already disqualified himself.  Why do I need to hear him dig hisself even deeper?

Hell, he doesn't even seem to understand the distinction between the Second Amendment and French law.  Why would I want a captain at the helm who has no idea where he's going?




Correll said:


> And the fact that you are completely ignorant of the policies of a politician that you hate reveal what a dishonest brain dead knee jerk partisan hack you are.



Or more likely --- it reveals that there aren't any.  Defying the Constitution and spouting a lot of empty emotive fluff does not constitute "policies".  Unless you count the mining of the unwashed not-listening as a "policy".




Correll said:


> And if I had spent several pages attacking the new Studebakers, and you asked me what feature I didn't like the most, I would be able to tell you, and if I couldn't that I would realize that I was full of shit and that I should stop that.



Exactly.   Because, again, new Studebakers do not exist.




Correll said:


> I note you have not done the OBVIOUS debating step of counter challenging me as to which policies of his I consider the smartest.



That wouldn't be fair.  We'd be back to the Studebakers.




Correll said:


> That is because you don't question your Authority Figures. They tell you and show you the clips they want you to base your world view on and you do. Blindly.



Moi??    Obviously you've never read my postings.  Have we already forgotten the high school student flipped like a tiddlywink?  That was _you _slobbering the Authority knob and _me_ ridiculing your doing that.

Doublethink lives.


----------



## Liminal (Nov 17, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



The resemblance is almost uncanny.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Nov 17, 2015)

JimBowie1958 said:


> SHOCK POLL: Trump Blue Collar Support highest since FDR in 1930s –...
> 
> _It may come as a surprise to many that Donald J Trump’s support from Blue Collar Americans (those involved in trades, manufacturing, industry, and labor) is the highest since any candidate since FDR in 1936 since Gallup began polling.
> 
> ...



So where is this alleged poll?  Funny how they don't link to it.


----------



## EverCurious (Nov 17, 2015)

I'm not quite sure voting for Obama based on "Hope and Change" is much different than voting for Trump to "Make America Great Again" - same shit, different side of the party fence...


----------



## Pogo (Nov 17, 2015)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > SHOCK POLL: Trump Blue Collar Support highest since FDR in 1930s –...
> ...



Good point.  The OP links to a blog that implies a poll that it never actually links to.

Some people are so damn gullible.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Nov 17, 2015)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> So where is this alleged poll?  Funny how they don't link to it.



There was a link to a poll when I posted it, but I dont see it now. Even blogs and messages on other boards are not having a link that works any more.

I do have this  5 day rolling average poll that you can subquery all you want.

Follow the latest Reuters/Ipsos polls on everything from politics and elections, to social issues and current events.

Enter registered voters and income $25k to $50k annual and you get around 32% support for Trump.  I dont see any way to get that support to 60%.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Nov 17, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Good point.  The OP links to a blog that implies a poll that it never actually links to.
> 
> Some people are so damn gullible.


A black dude that supports the party that gave us Eugenics and the KKK.

Wow, the irony is just overwhelming.


----------



## Pogo (Nov 17, 2015)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Good point.  The OP links to a blog that implies a poll that it never actually links to.
> ...



The Klan wasn't founded by any political party. None of its iterations were.
I know more about that than about "eugenics" but I doubt that too.  This is worth about as much as, say, posting a thread about a poll that doesn't exist.

As for me, I don't even have a party.  I don't believe in 'em.  Nor am I even black, so you're batting .000.


----------



## Pogo (Nov 17, 2015)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > So where is this alleged poll?  Funny how they don't link to it.
> ...



Funny then that the comment section on the blog page is asking the same question about where the poll is.
Why would they have it and then remove it?  Because it didn't say what they claim it said?


----------



## Correll (Nov 17, 2015)

charwin95 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...




NOpe. YOu just tell yourself that because you are completely unable to make any debate of substance. Dumbass.


----------



## Correll (Nov 17, 2015)

charwin95 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



Fuck you asshole.


----------



## Correll (Nov 17, 2015)

Liminal said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Liminal said:
> ...



I doubt you are able to understand my reasons as you can't admit to yourself than anyone can disagree you for any reason other than being stupid or evul.


----------



## Correll (Nov 17, 2015)

Liminal said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Liminal said:
> ...



It probably just seems that way to you, because it is the only one so far that has not gone over your head.


----------



## Correll (Nov 17, 2015)

Liminal said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Are you really so dumb that you can't read them right above or are you just a complete asshole?


----------



## Correll (Nov 17, 2015)

Liminal said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...




THat is not credible.

Please try again only this time don't be a lying asshole.


----------



## Correll (Nov 17, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > He has described them. That you missed it is a tribute to your Poor Communication Skills.
> ...




1. Harsh language directed at people violating our laws and our sovereignty is imo, not a reason to dislike someone. That you do, is an actual reason, such as it is, finally, but you still haven't been able to articulate any of his policies that you don't like.

2. The policies are there. THey have been spoon fed to you . That you still play dumb is just proof of what a dishonest ass you are.

3. Cops aren't your Authority Figure moron. They are your enemy. It is not impressive that you "question" them. You moron. You ever question the pap the MSM feeds you?


----------



## Slyhunter (Nov 17, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


Don't buy the book, visit the web page instead Donald Trump on the Issues quit playing stupid.


----------



## Slyhunter (Nov 17, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > He has described them. That you missed it is a tribute to your Poor Communication Skills.
> ...


Then why are you a Hillary supporter?


----------



## Correll (Nov 17, 2015)

Slyhunter said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Slyhunter said:
> ...



I mean, they are actually acting as though my asking them about the issues is somehow unreasonable of me. 

And AFTER his positions have been explained they are STILL pretending not to know of any of them.

LIbs are generally dishonest, but these guys take the fucking cake.

IMO, they must be sociopaths.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Nov 17, 2015)

Pogo said:


> The Klan wasn't founded by any political party. None of its iterations were.


That is a bullshit lie. The KKK was founded by the Southerners that dominated the Democratic Party in the South and had the full support of Democrats in the North and the rest of the country also.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Nov 17, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Funny then that the comment section on the blog page is asking the same question about where the poll is.
> Why would they have it and then remove it?  Because it didn't say what they claim it said?


You will have to ask them.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Nov 17, 2015)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > So where is this alleged poll?  Funny how they don't link to it.
> ...



Maybe cuz it's bullshit.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Nov 17, 2015)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Maybe cuz it's bullshit.


it was dude. Your IQ being above room temperature is bullshit


----------



## JoshuaZ (Nov 17, 2015)

Slyhunter said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Do some people here still think Trump has a shot at being the GOP nominee?
> ...



What probability do you estimate that Trump will be elected President in 2016 on the Republican ticket?


----------



## JoshuaZ (Nov 17, 2015)

JimBowie1958 said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Do some people here still think Trump has a shot at being the GOP nominee?
> ...



That sounds like you estimate a very low chance that Hillary will be the Democratic nominee. Can you estimate that probability?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Nov 17, 2015)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe cuz it's bullshit.
> ...



And yet I have a Master's Degree and a successful career.  hmmmm.......


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Nov 17, 2015)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> And yet I have a Master's Degree and a successful career.  hmmmm.......


I have heard that plenty of people can barter off IQ they lack with free BJs on demand, so there are other possibilities to assplain your claims of a degree and success, lol.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Nov 17, 2015)

JoshuaZ said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...


I think that Hillary has the inside track on the nomination, as her fellow Feministas have rigged the whole process for her.

Should she be? I dunno, I would think one would need more qualifications to be POTUS than simply having a vagina.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Nov 17, 2015)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > And yet I have a Master's Degree and a successful career.  hmmmm.......
> ...


----------



## JoshuaZ (Nov 17, 2015)

JimBowie1958 said:


> JoshuaZ said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...



Being a US senator and a US Sec State seems to be relevant qualifications, but maybe that's just me. 

To make sure I understand,  you think she is very likely to win the nomnination then and your earlier comment was sarcastic.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Nov 17, 2015)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


>


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Nov 17, 2015)

JoshuaZ said:


> Being a US senator and a US Sec State seems to be relevant qualifications, but maybe that's just me.



I dont think that holding down a desk chair with you ass qualifies as an achievement. What did she accomplish while Secretary of State or as Senator that would be an achievement worthy of being considered for President? Making Putin bust out in gales of laughter over poor translations?



JoshuaZ said:


> To make sure I understand,  you think she is very likely to win the nomnination then and your earlier comment was sarcastic.


Yes, definitely sarcasm, bro.


----------



## charwin95 (Nov 17, 2015)

JoshuaZ said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



ZERO....Didn't you noticed these Trumpo believers have in common here? They used the same common street corners attitude thugs and potty mouth. Like.... you stupid, fuck you, asshole, shit, dumb. These are the kind of people that follow and will vote for Trumpo. What's the percentage of these people? Very low. Meaning zero probability that Trumpo will win the election 2016. That's sad.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Nov 17, 2015)

charwin95 said:


> ZERO....Didn't you noticed these Trumpo believers have in common here? They used the same common street corners attitude thugs and potty mouth. Like.... you stupid, fuck you, asshole, shit, dumb. These are the kind of people that follow and will vote for Trumpo. What's the percentage of these people? Very low. Meaning zero probability that Trumpo will win the election 2016. That's sad.



That is probably the most stupid post I have read on the internet for this whole month.

Congratulations, idiot.


----------



## charwin95 (Nov 17, 2015)

JimBowie1958 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > ZERO....Didn't you noticed these Trumpo believers have in common here? They used the same common street corners attitude thugs and potty mouth. Like.... you stupid, fuck you, asshole, shit, dumb. These are the kind of people that follow and will vote for Trumpo. What's the percentage of these people? Very low. Meaning zero probability that Trumpo will win the election 2016. That's sad.
> ...



EXACTLY what I'm talking about. Every single post these are your regular vocabulary and will not be a surprised if you use it every single time you talk to ALL people you know in your life. Wonder if this board has any rules about violence attitude.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Nov 17, 2015)

Bobby Jindal drops out



*Bobby Jindal Drops Out of 2016 Republican Presidential Race*
ABC News-1 minute ago
Republican 2016 candidate Bobby _Jindal_ has dropped out of the presidential race after his campaign was plagued by low polling


----------



## Pogo (Nov 17, 2015)

Correll said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



1.  "Harsh language" is irrelevant.  One screens that out.  What's relevant is, in the case of "rapists", the fatally fallacious logic, in this case blanket generalization, which tells me he's an unabashed panderer.  Panderers insult my intelligence, and they should be insulting yours too.  And in the case of "closing mosques" a blatant disregard for the Constitution, which is literally the first thing a POTUS has to swear to preserve, protect and defend at literally the moment he or she takes office.  That Rump expresses this degree of contempt for the framework this country is built on is enough, all by itself, to disqualify him from consideration.  That simple enough?

None of that involves "dislike"; that element comes in with the attention-whoring and irrepressible self-inflation.  I have zero respect for that.  Actually less than zero.  Far into negative numbers.  Insofar as it's relevant to a candidate it reveals a man with as he would say "lots of problems", not the least of which is a hopeless insecurity and self-centredness that does not bode well for any leader of anything.

2. Pointless.  Rump can do something new and start articulating some policies, rather than shovel after shovel of pandering bullshit, but it's too late for that because see number 1.

3.  As noted -- doublethink lives.  Cops are supposed to be The Law, and obviously I question how they administer it a lot.  The MSM is not an "authority figure" by any definition at all.  And I question that too -- it makes up most of what I do here whenever somebody posts an absurd link expecting readers to be as gullible as the OP was.  My record on that is also a mile long.


----------



## Pogo (Nov 17, 2015)

Slyhunter said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



I'm not.  Where'd you read that?


----------



## Slyhunter (Nov 17, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


If you refuse to vote for Trump, Hillary will have an easier time of getting elected because it's going to be Trump vs Hillary. So unless you want Hillary to win it is time to stop bad mouthing Trump.



BTW:  *REUTERS 5-DAY ROLLING POLL: TRUMP 35.8%, CARSON 14.6%, RUBIO 11.5%, CRUZ 7.8%... MORE
Follow the latest Reuters/Ipsos polls on everything from politics and elections, to social issues and current events.*


----------



## Pogo (Nov 17, 2015)

Slyhunter said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Slyhunter said:
> ...



Horse Shit.  Rump won't even be nominated.  He'll self-immolate long before that step comes.
Furthermore polls at this point mean jack squat.  This isn't even an election year.

Now don't put words in my mouth again.


----------



## JoshuaZ (Nov 17, 2015)

Slyhunter said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Slyhunter said:
> ...



I'm curious, if I offered to make you a bet for $20 on whether the election will be Trump v. Hillary, would you take it?


----------



## Correll (Nov 18, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...




1. It's simple. It's just not convincing considering the blanket generalizations and complete disrespect for the Constitution from the Left with nary a whimper from ANY lefties, from slaming Christians, Working Class White, SOutherns, ect, OR Gun Control, Affirmative Action, Eminent Domain, Restrictions on Speech, Mandatory Voluntarism, ect.

2. Trumps policies are new and fresh. Shockingly so. He is challenging long standing Consensus on serious issues and making no bones about it. Why are you afraid to admit that? 

3. Not for liberals they aren't. A liberal questioning a cop is about as much of questioning Authority as a conservative questioning what a well known pot head has to say about legalizing marijuana. Your Authority figures are different than mine.

And you managed to question them when they told you something that you didn't want to believe it true? 

When you really need to question them is when they tell you what you want to hear. Like the idea that Trump has no policies.


----------



## Pogo (Nov 18, 2015)

Correll said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



1.  "the Left"?  You actually want to accuse a series of blanket generalizations --- by using a blanket generalization?  Are you insane?

Plus, you've listed a litany of various and vague issues on which you have no clue what my various positions are.  I'm not "the Left".  I'm an individual.  That concept seems to be over your head.

2. For the 87th time, I have yet to hear him articulate any.  All I hear is empty emotive pandering.  And I've said this literally EVERY TIME you've brought it up, yet here you are continuing to ignore that.

3.  You're actually trying so hard to spin that you're ready to deny that police --- who are charged with enforcing civil law --- are not Authority figures.

That about says it all.  Dishonest hack.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Nov 18, 2015)

Correll said:


> 1. It's simple. It's just not convincing considering the blanket generalizations and complete disrespect for the Constitution from the Left with nary a whimper from ANY lefties, from slaming Christians, Working Class White, SOutherns, ect, OR Gun Control, Affirmative Action, Eminent Domain, Restrictions on Speech, Mandatory Voluntarism, ect.
> 
> 2. Trumps policies are new and fresh. Shockingly so. He is challenging long standing Consensus on serious issues and making no bones about it. Why are you afraid to admit that?
> 
> ...


Trumps ability to think fresh, outside the box of the Professional Political Class that is his biggest advantage, aside from also being financially independent of them too..


----------



## Correll (Nov 18, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...




1. Yes. Generalizations is HOW you talk about groups. My point about the behavior of Leftists, generally speaking, is true. Have you spoken out against that generalizations I have pointed out coming from the Left? Or is it only bad when Trump does it? Because if you have NOT, then your complaining about Trump doing it is hypocrisy.

2. I'm not ignoring it. Your lack of knowledge and your actively ignoring information other posters have been screaming at you is something I have been discussing. I'm not sure how you can think that it is working for you at this late date.

3. Not to you lefties, they aren't.  Yours is the MSM, Hollywood, the DNC... And you don't question them when they tell you what you want to hear.


----------



## Correll (Nov 18, 2015)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > 1. It's simple. It's just not convincing considering the blanket generalizations and complete disrespect for the Constitution from the Left with nary a whimper from ANY lefties, from slaming Christians, Working Class White, SOutherns, ect, OR Gun Control, Affirmative Action, Eminent Domain, Restrictions on Speech, Mandatory Voluntarism, ect.
> ...




Very much so. He ideas are challenging polices that have been the Consensus of BOTH sides of the Professional Political Class for my entire life.


----------



## Liminal (Nov 18, 2015)

Correll said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


I guess it's hard for some people to tell the difference between elucidating policy and vague postering.


----------



## Liminal (Nov 18, 2015)

Correll said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


That must be why he invites Hilary to his private social gatherings.


----------



## Correll (Nov 18, 2015)

Liminal said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Wow. Still playing stupid. 

INcredible.


----------



## Liminal (Nov 18, 2015)

Correll said:


> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


I'm pretty sure you're not playing,  since you can't name even one single so called policy that Trump has publicly detailed during his faux campaign.


----------



## Correll (Nov 18, 2015)

Liminal said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Liminal said:
> ...



And now more dishonesty.

Why are you so determined to avoid anything of substance?


----------



## Pogo (Nov 18, 2015)

Correll said:


> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



You mean like the OP did by referring to a "poll" that forgot to exist?


----------



## Liminal (Nov 18, 2015)

Correll said:


> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Feel free to present the evidence that could substantiate your claims.


----------



## Correll (Nov 18, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Liminal said:
> ...



Have you ever questioned it when a liberal Authority has told you what you wanted to hear?


----------



## Correll (Nov 18, 2015)

Liminal said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Liminal said:
> ...



What claims?

That you have admitted to be ignorant of the policies of a politician you hate? 

THat you have ignored the many posters who have provided those policies for you and continued to dishonest pretend to be ignorant?

This thread is full of your behavior doing just that.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Nov 18, 2015)

Pogo said:


> You mean like the OP did by referring to a "poll" that forgot to exist?


Trump will most likely be, God Willing, our next President.


You might as well get a head start on all your crying now, like you have been doing.

Cant blame you entirely.


----------



## Pogo (Nov 18, 2015)

Correll said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



I don't even know what the fuck a "liberal Authority" is supposed to be, but I question everything.

Including why you completely ignored the post above.

"Authority" isn't a political entity.


----------



## Slyhunter (Nov 18, 2015)

Liminal said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Liminal said:
> ...


seal the border
increase funding for VA medical
Repatriation holiday.
etc.
It's been spelled out to you multiple times.

You want detail specifics click here --> Donald Trump on the Issues


----------



## Liminal (Nov 18, 2015)

Correll said:


> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


In other words:  You have no idea about any of Trump's so called policies.


----------



## Liminal (Nov 19, 2015)

Slyhunter said:


> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


The link provides a nearly interesting collection of superficial one liners......more evidence that Trump doesn't know what he stands for or why.


----------



## Liminal (Nov 19, 2015)

Trump's candidacy should be known as Revenge of the Birthers.


----------



## Liminal (Nov 19, 2015)

Pogo said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


Trump is a birther; that fact alone disqualifies him from serious consideration for high public office.


----------



## Correll (Nov 19, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



THen you really need to give that some thought, buddy.

Because you obviously have NOT questioned this time around when they told you what you wanted to hear about the REpublican Frontrunner.

And indeed, even as evidence contrary to what they told you is spoon fed to you, you still are actively ignoring it so as to hew to what you have been told to believe.


----------



## Correll (Nov 19, 2015)

Liminal said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Liminal said:
> ...




Sly just gave you some more right about. Plenty of other posters are wasting their time presenting you with information for you to ignore.

I didn't claim anything about Trumps Policies. I asked you and POGO which of them you considered the most stupid.

And neither of you were able to come up with squat.

And you both are too dim or too dishonest to see how bad that makes you look.


----------



## Correll (Nov 19, 2015)

Liminal said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > Liminal said:
> ...



The top policy is this "Ban late abortions; exceptions for rape, incest or health.".


That's a pretty clear abortion policy. What more do you need to know? What "deeper" information is missing?


----------



## Slyhunter (Nov 19, 2015)

Liminal said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > Liminal said:
> ...


It shows his policies the same as Hillary's web site shows hers. You are a hypocrite expecting more from those who disagree with you than you get from those you agree with.


----------



## Correll (Nov 19, 2015)

Slyhunter said:


> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> > Slyhunter said:
> ...




All that matters to such partisan hacks is to say something negative about the other side. 

It doesn't matter if it is true, or makes sense, or even if it is immediately revealed to be idiotic.

They are trying to drown out competing viewpoints to avoid having to defend their policies and agenda seriously and honestly.

Because, at some level, they know they cannot.

Liberals. All the intellectual honestly of a crack whore.


----------



## Liminal (Nov 19, 2015)

Correll said:


> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Birthers evidently don't need to have actual policies and positions; they just need a constituency of dummies to follow them.


----------



## Liminal (Nov 19, 2015)

Correll said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > Liminal said:
> ...


Honesty?  You mean like birthers?


----------



## Liminal (Nov 19, 2015)

Slyhunter said:


> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> > Slyhunter said:
> ...


His website looks very nice.  Now I'd like to see Trump himself elaborate on some of these so called positions and policies.  I'd like to see if he can.


----------



## Pogo (Nov 19, 2015)

Correll said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Again, I don't know what any of this has to do with "Authority" -- I guess we've abandoned that point, which is fine.
I'm not laboring under the delusion that there is a "front runner" --  for any party.  Frankly I find it hilarious to watch people drooling over supposed "election polls" in what is not even an election year, as if it means something.  It doesn't.  If it actually were that time, voters and maybe even some media would be pressing candidates with real questions about nuts-and-bolts details of what they intended to do , and _how._

Obviously that's not going on right now, and won't until primaries get under way; this is the clown show phase where the Rumps and the Chafees and the Jindals find their creative ways to make a less than graceful exit. Rump is simply the most obnoxious among them, which is exactly what we should expect given his megalomaniac history.  He's basically that column of electronic noise on the radio dial you pass when you're looking for an actual station.  I dunno about you but I don't sit on the radio and listen to noise.


----------



## oreo (Nov 19, 2015)

JimBowie1958 said:


> SHOCK POLL: Trump Blue Collar Support highest since FDR in 1930s –...
> 
> _It may come as a surprise to many that Donald J Trump’s support from Blue Collar Americans (those involved in trades, manufacturing, industry, and labor) is the highest since any candidate since FDR in 1936 since Gallup began polling.
> 
> ...




These polls are all screwed up--in fact it's a world wide problem.  No one picks up on unknown callers any more.
Flaws in Polling Data Exposed as U.S. Campaign Season Heats Up

So I imagine they polled Trumps Casino & golf course workers--LOL

But if Donald Trump is the nominee, Hillary Clinton will be the next POTUS.  Trump & his supporters have chased off 17% of the voting population, Hispanics.  G.W. Bush won 44% of this group to get election, Romney lost with only 27% of this group.  Trump is polling at a negative  75%.

GOP Win Will Need More Than 40 Percent Of Latino 2016 Vote, Says Study
Poll: 75% of Latinos Have Negative View of Donald Trump


----------



## Pogo (Nov 19, 2015)

oreo said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > SHOCK POLL: Trump Blue Collar Support highest since FDR in 1930s –...
> ...



Actually there was no poll.  It was a blog page purporting to cite a poll that it never linked or gave a name of, or any details.

The Echosphere burps again.


----------



## Slyhunter (Nov 19, 2015)

Liminal said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > Liminal said:
> ...


Read his book. 

Who the fuck are you to demand special access to him. Read the damn book written by trump. 

Liberals cant do anything for themselves.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Nov 19, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Actually there was no poll.  It was a blog page purporting to cite a poll that it never linked or gave a name of, or any details.
> 
> The Echosphere burps again.



Poor widdl Pogo, all stupid, drooling and caught on the wrong side of HIStory.

Eat shit,  dude, lol.


----------



## Liminal (Nov 19, 2015)

Slyhunter said:


> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> > Slyhunter said:
> ...


His book?  I wonder who wrote it for him?  Did the author tell Trump what Trump stands for?


----------



## imawhosure (Nov 19, 2015)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Actually there was no poll.  It was a blog page purporting to cite a poll that it never linked or gave a name of, or any details.
> ...




These lefties are not only idiots, but ideologues Jim.  They should ask themselves...............if someone is NOT brainwashed and is a blue collar worker, who do you think they would likely support..........someone who is talking about raising wages by getting rid of low wage competition, or conversely; someone who wants to keep low wage competition and import more?

DUH, hello!  What is wrong with these people anyway?  Why do these people think that MILLIONS of Democrats came out and voted for Ronald Reagan twice?  Was it because he was good looking?!?!?!?!

Good Presidents are NOT tied to just one party, just as BAD Presidents are not either.  If anyone reading that last sentence thinks it is wrong, than you are ideologically BRAINWASHED!  To just dismiss the other side because they have a D or R in front of their names is idiocy.  Thinking people know this, so listening to Trump tell them that he is going to help them..........and he is spending his own money to deliver the message, is very powerful indeed.

And in all honesty.....again.....the left tells us Trump is NOT a conservative, he is at least slightly liberal.  And so, you would think the left would LIKE him nominated as a decent alternative, but no, they want to dismantle him, lol.  In other words, they would RATHER have a MORE conservative person run against Hillary than Trump, and if Hillary loses, end up under conservative rule.

Does anyone think that lefty logic is totally illogical?  Their ends, so far in the Presidential race, has not justified the means.  I believe they must be coming unglued-)


----------



## Liminal (Nov 19, 2015)

imawhosure said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


You seem to have forgotten to add a couple of things to your equation:  Reagan had brains and character while Trump is a dim witted sleazy salesman.


----------



## imawhosure (Nov 19, 2015)

Liminal said:


> imawhosure said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...




Since you did respond nicely; which is a surprise, I will answer nicely also.

If you are going to define Trump from your side, or overall what you see as Americans view of him, do not forget to define the people on the Democratic side he would run against.  Because let us remember, when talking about these particular voters that are usually on the Democratic side of the ledger, they would be looking at their alternatives; meaning Democratic candidates, and not so much GOP ones.

We both know that different causes in politics are drawn to different candidates.  What is different about this conversation is simple...............it is a GOP candidate against Democratic candidates, in primary voting and support.  This is something that needs to be examined, because the LOSS of these voters from the Democratic side, or the ADDITION of these voters to the GOP side, is highly significant; and can ANOTHER/DIFFERENT GOP candidate harness these voters if Trump should drop?

As political junkies, regardless of party affiliation, we should find this absolutely fascinating!!!!


----------



## Slyhunter (Nov 19, 2015)

Liminal said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > Liminal said:
> ...


The same ones who grew his 1 million loan into a 20 billion empire.
What have you done lately?


----------



## the_human_being (Nov 19, 2015)




----------



## JimBowie1958 (Nov 20, 2015)

imawhosure said:


> Since you did respond nicely; which is a surprise, I will answer nicely also.
> 
> If you are going to define Trump from your side, or overall what you see as Americans view of him, do not forget to define the people on the Democratic side he would run against.  Because let us remember, when talking about these particular voters that are usually on the Democratic side of the ledger, they would be looking at their alternatives; meaning Democratic candidates, and not so much GOP ones.
> 
> ...



These morons truly think that Trump is some kind of idiot and it is the epitome of their mindset.

Here is a man, Trump, who is an extremely successful real estate businessman in one of the toughest real estate markets in the world; New York. And this man not only swam with the sharks, he excelled. Trump is also a successful entertainer and TV personality, which takes a completely different set of talents and skills.

But to libtards, none of that matters one little bit. Since Trump is opposed to their ideology, he must either be an idiot, an evil person or a fool. Well the fool thing doesnt really work on this guy at all and the left doesnt like going with the evil gambit much any more as they dont really believe in good and evil any more, so they have to go with 'idiot' as it is all that is left to them.

Now have any of them ever done anything more successful than Trump has? Have they ever bested him at his own game? No, they sit behind their keyboards in Mommy's basement and type their bullshit by rote.

You can take a look at their criticisms of Romney, Trump, McCain, Bush the Elder and Younger, and Reagan and Nixon going back as far as Eisenhower and they all use the same insults and the same criticisms on each and every one of them. Even Dr Ben Carson, one of the top neurosurgeons in the world is an idiot to them, and to justify that some of them condemn all of neuropathic surgery to being an idiots field for surgery in order to justify their attacks on Carson. But their idiot fool of a President, Obamy, to them is a genius despite his mishandling of the economy, his annihilation of our military, our loss of respect globally and his complete fiasco of a federally controlled health care system that did not work from the first day it rolled out, nah, he is a genius simply because he agrees with them ideologically.

It is very plain to any real thinking person who the idiots really are here.


----------



## the_human_being (Nov 20, 2015)

The Republicans have the election in the bag:  Obama Weakness Gives GOP 2016 Momentum

Turn out the lights, the Democrat Party's over.


----------



## the_human_being (Nov 20, 2015)

Obama just keeps on giving. He really must hate the Clintons. He's hell bent on handing the election to Donald Trump:

Obama takes immigration leniency plan to the Supreme Court


----------



## imawhosure (Nov 20, 2015)

JimBowie1958 said:


> imawhosure said:
> 
> 
> > Since you did respond nicely; which is a surprise, I will answer nicely also.
> ...





the_human_being said:


> The Republicans have the election in the bag:  Obama Weakness Gives GOP 2016 Momentum
> 
> Turn out the lights, the Democrat Party's over.



Both of you are spot on, but Human, that article will be claimed by the left to be passé even though it still applies today!

I am of the strong opinion that the GOP has this election virtually locked if they so want it to be.  I seriously doubt that the left is going to change its arrogant stripes, thus its policies in time to save themselves.

I am also convinced that the GOP will only put their resources behind a nominee they want.  Why?  Because they know if someone they do NOT want wins the GOP nomination, they would lose more power under them then a President Hillary, Clinton.

What we (Whosure, Human, and Jim Bowie) need is the information of what it is going to take to win the GOP nomination out right, and exactly how it works.  The establishment is going to want a brokered convention, so they can slip an establishment candidate in there, even if that candidate trails the leader (s) by a huge amount.  I believe, this is how they will slip Rubio past Trump, Carson, and Cruz.

We must learn the method (s) to stop this, and insure that we educate conservatives on how to prevent it.

We must realize this-------> Marco talks a real good game, but when it came to the gang of 8 bill, he threw in with SHumer to stop any changes.  The whole gang voted in lockstep.  In other words, he voted AGAINST his conservative roots, his conservative lobby in congress, and his conservative ideals to cut a deal to get illegals something, which is nothing more than AMNESTY!

No, we can't trust Marco either I am sorry to say. 

What we have is Trump, Carson, and Cruz if we actually want to break Washington DCs outlandish hold on power across this country; power they should not have.  We need find out how to prevent a brokered convention, and the most likely of the 3 who can win it out right, and go there ASAP.  If we do not, we are going to end up with Rubio, and while I believe he would win, it would be salvation for Washington, and that is NOT why the top GOP contenders are doing so well.  They are doing well because the citizens believe they say what they mean, and mean what they say.  If we want to change where the power is, we had better start phase 2; because while phase 1 went well, phase 2 gets the right person/people in there to bring about the return to the constitution we all demand.


----------



## the_human_being (Nov 20, 2015)

The real unemployment rate under the Obama Administration according to the number 2 contender in the Democrat race for President.  Thank you Obama. You're the gift that keeps on giving.  The Republican Party accepts your gift of the office of President. We couldn't have done it without you.

Bernie Sanders agrees with conservatives: The Obama admin. unemployment numbers are totally phony


----------



## Liminal (Nov 20, 2015)

Slyhunter said:


> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> > Slyhunter said:
> ...


Wrong again.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Nov 21, 2015)

imawhosure said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > imawhosure said:
> ...



The problem is with the GOP Establishment who has a tacit agreement with the Democrats ever since Perot scared the hell out of both parties, to not form an existential threat to the Democratic Party. What this means is that both parties will never attempt  to defeat the other to such a degree that the other party risks losing the perks that come with finishing among the top two parties in the US Presidential election. They also will not take the Democrats to court on election fraud, nor will the GOP give the Democrats such a defeat that they could pass any legislation without the Democrats getting a say in the process, which would mean that the Democrats have to retain at least a filibuster proof minority in the Senate.

Neither party really wants to defeat the Democrats, they just want to play fight each other to keep voters from going to a third party that might make effective change and thus upend their little apple carts.


----------



## BIG YANK BAL 1976 (Nov 21, 2015)

As I have said before I hope to hell that fat blowhard Orangutan wins his Garbage party's nomination, Clinton will kick his ass in the election..

What are you Trump fanboys, nuthuggers gonna do if the party establishment, finds a way to screw Trump and give the delegates to a mainstream guy like Bush or Rubio. LOL..

That paper he signed to NOT run as a 3rd party candidate doesn't amount to a can of beans..


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Nov 21, 2015)

BIG YANK BAL 1976 said:


> As I have said before I hope to hell that fat blowhard Orangutan wins his Garbage party's nomination, Clinton will kick his ass in the election..
> 
> What are you Trump fanboys, nuthuggers gonna do if the party establishment, finds a way to screw Trump and give the delegates to a mainstream guy like Bush or Rubio. LOL..
> 
> That paper he signed to NOT run as a 3rd party candidate doesn't amount to a can of beans..


----------



## the_human_being (Nov 21, 2015)




----------



## JimBowie1958 (Nov 21, 2015)

the_human_being said:


>


I dont care if Obamy is a Muslim or not as a self-hating Christian is just as bad and are rife in main stream Protestantism today and both have the same effect to erase Christianity in the Western World.


----------



## Liminal (Nov 21, 2015)

JimBowie1958 said:


> imawhosure said:
> 
> 
> > Since you did respond nicely; which is a surprise, I will answer nicely also.
> ...


Trump made money in real estate and he's a TV personality.   So what?  Big fucking deal.  How does any of that make him qualified to lead the nation?  Money or not he'd still sound like an idiot.


----------



## BIG YANK BAL 1976 (Nov 21, 2015)

Liminal said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > imawhosure said:
> ...


Yea Mitt Romney, and Ross Perot were filthy rich Too and they both got smoked in National elections when voter turnout is highest, and Romney and Perot were a helluva lot smarter to boot..

The 2012 presidential  election cost over a BILLION, I kinda doubt the Orangutan wants to squander and piss away his personal fortune for a 400 grand a year gig??

How's he going to win without a ground game?? Who's gonna pay for the great wall along the border, who's gonna pay to deport 12 million people??, the President of Mexico is right that fat blowhard is full of shit..


----------



## Liminal (Nov 21, 2015)

BIG YANK BAL 1976 said:


> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...



Trump's biggest problem going forward is that his childishly superficial bombastic nonsense isn't going to be enough to get him elected.   How can he expand his potential constituency?  There just simply aren't enough people who are that simple minded for Trump to exploit.


----------



## BIG YANK BAL 1976 (Nov 21, 2015)

Liminal said:


> BIG YANK BAL 1976 said:
> 
> 
> > Liminal said:
> ...


Yup, when pressed for details on the issues, he gets angry and blames the so called Liberal media. LOL, or he says I'll get the best guys to do it, huh  or some other bullshit, he is too busy insulting others to lay out any details, or he will just say I'm rich and know about business. Whatever the fuck that means its just a BS, cop out..

If he wins the nomination of his Garbage party he will be the WORST, candidate ever to represent the Teapugs, and he won't have the luxury of dictating the ground rules for the Presidential debates against Clinton fuck that bullshit, shes not gonna let that fly. LOL..


----------



## Slyhunter (Nov 21, 2015)

BIG YANK BAL 1976 said:


> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> > BIG YANK BAL 1976 said:
> ...


Correction when pressed for details he wrote a book full of details. And a web site too.
Donald Trump on the Issues

http://www.amazon.com/Crippled-Amer...7184&sr=8-1&keywords=trump+book&tag=ff0d01-20


----------



## Correll (Nov 21, 2015)

Liminal said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > imawhosure said:
> ...



He was addressing the lie you idiots like to tell about Trump being an idiot.

YOu can tell. Because he plainly said that was what he was doing.

SO why do you move the goal post? Because you are a dishonest asshole.


----------



## Jeddahite (Nov 21, 2015)

Slyhunter said:


> BIG YANK BAL 1976 said:
> 
> 
> > Liminal said:
> ...


----------



## Liminal (Nov 22, 2015)

Correll said:


> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...


I have no idea what this incoherent scree of nonsense means.


----------



## Correll (Nov 22, 2015)

Liminal said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Liminal said:
> ...



You libs claim Trump is an idiot.

He points out that Trump is a massively successful in two tough industries as proof that Trump is not an idiot.


----------



## Liminal (Nov 22, 2015)

Correll said:


> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Birthers are all either totally dishonest or completely stupid, there is no third choice.


----------



## Liminal (Nov 22, 2015)

This guy can only think of five stupid things about Trump.   I can think of about a dozen or so.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Nov 22, 2015)

Correll said:


> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



And they will still pretend that they cannot understand the point which in their deluded minds somehow means that they have discredited the point made.

You just cant make this shit up.


----------



## Liminal (Nov 22, 2015)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Liminal said:
> ...


Sure you can.  You birthers make shit up all the time.


----------



## Circe (Nov 22, 2015)

Liminal said:


> Trump made money in real estate and he's a TV personality.   So what?  Big fucking deal.  How does any of that make him qualified to lead the nation?  Money or not he'd still sound like an idiot.



"If you're so smart, why aren't you rich?" Old saying.

Trump is rich: therefore he's smart. Works for me.

He reminds me not of FDR but of the cousin earlier: Teddy Roosevelt. He was another pop-off, outspoken, kind of a wild man, did many splashy things. But he was president and did fine.

Two big polls came out today unchanged from one month ago: Trump 32%, Carson 22%, Rubio and Cruz somewhere down there, nobody else of interest.

I expect big changes, though, since the GOP tries to deep-six all the candidates they think are stinking up the race before Christmas. Like Herman Cain last time. Candidates often rise and fall a lot of points between the fall of the year before and the New Year.


----------



## Pogo (Nov 22, 2015)

These Irish folks have a whole series on all sorts of things - very entertaining...

​


----------



## Liminal (Nov 22, 2015)

Circe said:


> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> > Trump made money in real estate and he's a TV personality.   So what?  Big fucking deal.  How does any of that make him qualified to lead the nation?  Money or not he'd still sound like an idiot.
> ...


Wrong question to the wrong person.  The question for Trump should be:  Why does someone so rich sound so shallow and stupid all the time?


----------



## jasonnfree (Nov 22, 2015)

Just a guess, but I say Trump stays on top.  He's addressing issues the others don't want to, or maybe are not allowed to by their party and backers.   Like unto TPP and other trade "deals" that have transfered great wealth to a communist country - red china, at the expense of American industrial workers.   And we're supposedly an anti communist country, so why help build up that communist country? This will get Trump many  republican and democrat votes.  Well, Bernie talks about this to and gets the big crowds just  like Trump does, but I'm willing to bet that Bernie won't be the candidate for the dems.


----------



## Liminal (Nov 22, 2015)

jasonnfree said:


> Just a guess, but I say Trump stays on top.  He's addressing issues the others don't want to, or maybe are not allowed to by their party and backers.   Like unto TPP and other trade "deals" that have transfered great wealth to a communist country - red china, at the expense of American industrial workers.   And we're supposedly an anti communist country, so why help build up that communist country? This will get Trump many  republican and democrat votes.  Well, Bernie talks about this to and gets the big crowds just  like Trump does, but I'm willing to bet that Bernie won't be the candidate for the dems.


Making vague passing references to issues isn't quite the same as actually addressing them.


----------



## Circe (Nov 22, 2015)

Liminal said:


> [
> Wrong question to the wrong person.  The question for Trump should be:  Why does someone so rich sound so shallow and stupid all the time?



I don't think he does sound shallow and stupid all the time. He said, "Maybe he deserved to get punched," about the black guy who disrupted his rally. That's what everyone thought! He said we should stop the Syrians and other Muslims coming here, given the out-of-control migrants and terrible terrorism in Europe. Well, duh, of course we should! Most people know that and want it stopped, and Trump is just saying what we all think but have been brainwashed by the left not ever to say.

I think he's likely to go down, be ousted, but if he lasts the campaign, I may well vote for him. We'll see.


----------



## Pogo (Nov 22, 2015)

Circe said:


> "If you're so smart, why aren't you rich?" Old saying.
> 
> Trump is rich: therefore he's smart. Works for me.



False premise.  Assumes the goal of "smart" is to be "rich".


----------



## Circe (Nov 22, 2015)

Liminal said:


> Making vague passing references to issues isn't quite the same as actually addressing them.



Sure it is --- Trump says the simple, obvious things we all KNOW and are dying for someone to tell the truth about. This hardly takes a lot of big words, the truths are so plain already. He says, blacks commit lots of crime and murders and this is a big problem. He says, maybe disrupters need to get some consequences. He says it's a bad idea to invite throngs of furious young Muslim males flooding into this country, given what is going on in Europe! Well, yeah.

Keep talking, Trump. Everything he says is a ray of light piercing the darkness of censorship from the left.


----------



## jasonnfree (Nov 22, 2015)

Liminal said:


> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> > Just a guess, but I say Trump stays on top.  He's addressing issues the others don't want to, or maybe are not allowed to by their party and backers.   Like unto TPP and other trade "deals" that have transfered great wealth to a communist country - red china, at the expense of American industrial workers.   And we're supposedly an anti communist country, so why help build up that communist country? This will get Trump many  republican and democrat votes.  Well, Bernie talks about this to and gets the big crowds just  like Trump does, but I'm willing to bet that Bernie won't be the candidate for the dems.
> ...



He's been more than making passing references about how our politicians have screwed us on these trade policies, like nafta, wto, mfn.   I think this is his #1 issue, followed by illegal immigration.  He's a little over the top on that  issue, but nobody else even talks about it.  The Jebs and the Bernies usually talk about how to reward these lawbreakers by making them citizens.


----------



## Slyhunter (Nov 22, 2015)

Liminal said:


> Circe said:
> 
> 
> > Liminal said:
> ...


Read his book.
http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_s...t+again&sprefix=cripple,aps,163&tag=ff0d01-20


----------



## Slyhunter (Nov 22, 2015)

Liminal said:


> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> > Just a guess, but I say Trump stays on top.  He's addressing issues the others don't want to, or maybe are not allowed to by their party and backers.   Like unto TPP and other trade "deals" that have transfered great wealth to a communist country - red china, at the expense of American industrial workers.   And we're supposedly an anti communist country, so why help build up that communist country? This will get Trump many  republican and democrat votes.  Well, Bernie talks about this to and gets the big crowds just  like Trump does, but I'm willing to bet that Bernie won't be the candidate for the dems.
> ...


Visit his web site.
Donald Trump on the Issues


----------



## Slyhunter (Nov 22, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Circe said:
> 
> 
> > "If you're so smart, why aren't you rich?" Old saying.
> ...


Turning 1 million into 20 Billion takes a smart person.
Most would lose their stake.


----------



## Pogo (Nov 22, 2015)

Slyhunter said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Circe said:
> ...



Uh -- not necessarily.  Corrupt, unethical and just plain criminal people do it all the time.
Ask the Koch brothers about skimming from pipelines.

And pushing other people's money around?  Pfft.


----------



## Liminal (Nov 23, 2015)

Slyhunter said:


> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> > jasonnfree said:
> ...


You don't get it, so I guess I'll have to be more explicit so you can understand.     
Anyone who ever gave even tacit support to wacky birther conspiracy theories has no credibility of any kind on any issue.......never did, never will, never could have.


----------



## Liminal (Nov 23, 2015)

Circe said:


> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> > Making vague passing references to issues isn't quite the same as actually addressing them.
> ...


Simple and obvious seem to be the hallmarks of Trump's candidacy.


----------



## shotxquest10 (Nov 23, 2015)

As long as trump gets me out of the lower class then i'll vote for him or anyone who can do that. Just want to be able to move out and live on my own. Cant do that until i make more or government helps me out somehow. But i dont want to file.... because trashy people do that. So if trump will change that im all for him.


----------



## Slyhunter (Nov 23, 2015)

shotxquest10 said:


> As long as trump gets me out of the lower class then i'll vote for him or anyone who can do that. Just want to be able to move out and live on my own. Cant do that until i make more or government helps me out somehow. But i dont want to file.... because trashy people do that. So if trump will change that im all for him.


As long as someone else will fix your problems for you instead of you fixing your own problems.
hmmmmm


----------



## shotxquest10 (Nov 23, 2015)

Slyhunter said:


> shotxquest10 said:
> 
> 
> > As long as trump gets me out of the lower class then i'll vote for him or anyone who can do that. Just want to be able to move out and live on my own. Cant do that until i make more or government helps me out somehow. But i dont want to file.... because trashy people do that. So if trump will change that im all for him.
> ...



Yeah, ive done everything i can up until this point to fix enough. Cant do much more aside from find a new job but that is out of the question. And im not about to get a second job to have absolutely no life just to move out. Why not have someone else fix my problems? Thats what being a president is for.... fixing peoples problems. I can easily let the government fix some problems i already have and can manipulate them to give me some sort of gov assistance... all i gotta do is have a bunch of kids. Hell, just have one kid and id get assistance since i make so little. But i choose not to do that because thats irresponsible and not something you should do while you still live at your parents house and arent married. So IM suppose to be penalized for that??? Because IM not irresponsible and dont find a way to have a bunch of children and work at some local mcdonalds or fast food chain just so i can collect a check? I have a second job at a restaurant as a server... i work one night a week and the cooks there all get paid under the table and collect welfare or whatever they do from the state. They get Iphones paid by the state all they had to do was give them a social showing they are unemployed and then they gave them a phone for free. They live in an apartment and live for free. How is that fair when i'm in my late 20s and bust my ass of but still stuck at home cause i dont cheat the system. I'm tired of it. So yeah i want to get some assistance from a president and get some help out without having to screw over the system. Asshole.


----------



## Correll (Nov 24, 2015)

Liminal said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Liminal said:
> ...



Simply saying something you believe over and over again doesn't make it true.


----------



## Correll (Nov 24, 2015)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Liminal said:
> ...




Agreed. It is incredible how resistant they are to the simplest and most minor point.

Admitting that Trump isn't an idiot.

Really? They can't do that?

It doesn't mean they have to support him or agree with him on ANYTHING.

But they can't give an inch. 

It's like at some level they know their world view is a House of Cards built of Lies and they can't allow the slightest bit of Truth in for it will all come crashing down.


----------



## Correll (Nov 24, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Circe said:
> 
> 
> > "If you're so smart, why aren't you rich?" Old saying.
> ...



No, it just assumes that you need to be smart in order to get rich. NOt always true, but in New York Real Estate? Yes.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Nov 24, 2015)

Correll said:


> Agreed. It is incredible how resistant they are to the simplest and most minor point.
> 
> Admitting that Trump isn't an idiot.
> 
> ...



They are ideologues. They dont reason, they just take marching orders from their controllers.


----------



## Pogo (Nov 24, 2015)

Correll said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Circe said:
> ...



It's a reference to the FIRST line.
As to your second one, what that takes is political connections and a huge pile of startup, both from Daddy.  _Especially _in New York real estate.

In other words exactly the kind of ethics Rump keeps implying has fucked up politics.  He's been neck-deep in it all his life.

​


----------



## Liminal (Nov 24, 2015)

Correll said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


We don't need to give birthers the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## Correll (Nov 24, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...




Plenty of people start off with that, and don't end up like Trump. 

It's almost like he brings something else to the Deal...


----------



## Correll (Nov 24, 2015)

Liminal said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...




LOL!!!

BENEFIT OF A DOUBT?!




Just how delusional are you?


----------



## Liminal (Nov 24, 2015)

Correll said:


> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Like I said already....birthers have no credibility of any kind, on any issue, ever.


----------



## Pogo (Nov 24, 2015)

Correll said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Oh yes, absolutely correct on both counts.

Here's just one of the something elses he brought to a deal referred to in the video above:

>> In 1990, Donald J. Trump took the stand to testify against charges that his company had knowingly employed—and withheld payments from—undocumented Polish workers during construction of the aforementioned Trump Tower. In court, the lawyer for the workers, John Szabo, said that he had received a call from someone who identified himself as "Mr. Baron," who threatened to sue him for $100 million if he didn't drop the lawsuit.

So, after years of secretly hiding behind the pseudonym, Trump finally had to explain himself. He admitted to the court that yes, he and one of his assistants had used the name "John Barron" in business matters. "Lots of people use pen names," he later told a reporter outside of courtroom. "Ernest Hemingway used one."

... Looking back, John Barron was really just an early exercise for The Donald that America would come to know—a natural extension of Trump's uncanny ability to constantly be _seen_, including, but not at all limited to, his upcoming role as 'SNL' host. This is a man that has to live in the spotlight, even if he's the one tethering the cords.

"Donald seems, in retrospect, to have engaged in a kind of long con. He uses whatever he thinks he can get away with to manipulate other individuals, the press and country as a whole," D'Antonio writes in his biography. "He understands that the news cycle makes yesterday's statements irrelevant and that reporters prefer a snappy, exciting story to a narrative that is complex and impossible to distill into four words that would be plastered on a tabloid's front page."

"These are the conditions that allow hucksters to thrive," he continues, "which is all fun and amusing until we consider him in the Oval Office." 


.... Having a fake identity, however, does run in the Trump family. As it turns out, years before the advent of John Barron, Donald's father, Fred Trump, would call competing real estate companies in the middle of night, introducing himself as "Mr. Green," to score inside information that might benefit his business. The lie became a well-known "family practice"—a tradition, of sorts—according to Maryanne Trump Barry, Donald's sister. << _ --- Remembering John Barron, Rump's "Spokesman" Alter Ego_​

That portion of the USMB population that likes to traffic in "Barry Soetro" ought to eat this up.  --- Right?


----------



## imawhosure (Nov 28, 2015)

Circe said:


> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> > Making vague passing references to issues isn't quite the same as actually addressing them.
> ...





jasonnfree said:


> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> > jasonnfree said:
> ...





Slyhunter said:


> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> > jasonnfree said:
> ...





Pogo said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...





Liminal said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > Liminal said:
> ...





shotxquest10 said:


> As long as trump gets me out of the lower class then i'll vote for him or anyone who can do that. Just want to be able to move out and live on my own. Cant do that until i make more or government helps me out somehow. But i dont want to file.... because trashy people do that. So if trump will change that im all for him.





Correll said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...





JimBowie1958 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Agreed. It is incredible how resistant they are to the simplest and most minor point.
> ...



Always wondered what was going on with people like Rightwinger, Liminal, and Pogo, I really did.  How could they actually support the side with LESS people on it, yet claim that most people AGREE with them.  Confusing, yes?

Not anymore it isn't, as Eagle discovered what is actually going on, we are being astro turfed.  What is that?  Oh, the heavy left wing posters just CRINGED when they read what I just wrote, but for you good people who do not realize what these people are doing to you, watch this, learn what they are doing, then you can laugh at them just as most of us do-)


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Nov 28, 2015)

imawhosure said:


> Always wondered what was going on with people like Rightwinger, Liminal, and Pogo, I really did.  How could they actually support the side with LESS people on it, yet claim that most people AGREE with them.  Confusing, yes?
> 
> Not anymore it isn't, as Eagle discovered what is actually going on, we are being astro turfed.  What is that?  Oh, the heavy left wing posters just CRINGED when they read what I just wrote, but for you good people who do not realize what these people are doing to you, watch this, learn what they are doing, then you can laugh at them just as most of us do-)



Yes, and one might think the moderators would put the hammer down on the sock accounts and astroturfing trolls, but they dont for some reason.

I guess, like libtards can only see terrorism on the right, some can only see trolling on the right as well.


----------



## Correll (Nov 29, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...





His manner and persona is indeed not very Presidential. This is something I have discussed with other Trump supporters.

It is a valid complaint, I will give you that.


----------



## Pogo (Nov 29, 2015)

imawhosure said:


> Circe said:
> 
> 
> > Liminal said:
> ...



That's got jack shit to do with anything I wrote, and I'm certainly not combing over (<< Rump reference) all those quotes from everybody else in search of what I have no doubt is no point at all.

And get it right --- "_FEWER_ people" not "less people".  Fewer of "many"; less of "much".


----------

